
Ask HN: What roles should I consider if I enjoy analyzing more than building? - superdeeda
I&#x27;m a software developer with a CS degree, but I I enjoy learning and analyzing more than I enjoy building. For example, I&#x27;d read a book about some framework and really enjoy it, but I won&#x27;t feel like building something with it.<p>What roles related to software would y&#x27;all suggest that would suit someone like me and why?<p>Some of the roles I have considered include developer advocate, code reviewer, automated QA developer, and security analyst, but I&#x27;ll be interested in some more suggestions or feedback from people who have had those roles!<p>Some other things about me:
- I enjoy writing, but I&#x27;m not fantastic at it.
- I don&#x27;t communicate very well verbally.
- I enjoy answering StackOverflow questions. If answering questions on SO was a job, I&#x27;d probably take it.
======
Pmop
Not a suggestion but researchers do plenty of reading and writing. They're
constantly learning about new, bleeding edge stuff.

Source: I've been working as researcher for a researching team for the past
three years.

------
badpun
Business Analyst/Product Owner, if you're willing to work on your
communication skills.

Researcher/PhD student if you're not scared of thinking hard.

------
tucaz
By reading your post it seems like you like to read and that’s all. It doesn’t
seem like you want to create any sort of output.

I am sure that’s not you, but that’s how you paint yourself which is in
alignment with your own assessment of your communication skills.

It is going to be very hard to get any sort of job if you portray yourself as
not wanting to do any job, because in theory, all jobs need to product some
output which you don’t seem to like.

I would encourage you to think about how you can add value to any company and
look for positions related to your interest because even if you don’t have to
deliver a working solution you will still have to produce something if you
want to be employed.

------
kleer001
> I enjoy writing, but I'm not fantastic at it.

> I don't communicate very well verbally

That's not something to let lay where it is. This is not good. You need to
change it.

Communicating verbally and in writing is essential to moving to where you want
to be. Wherever that is.

So, improve your communication skills. That's the most important thing here.

Thankfully there's tons of classes you can take and they're easy to find.

------
thekhatribharat
Developer Relations & Solutions Engineering (aka Solutions Consulting, aka
Sales Engineering) could be worth a look.

